# How to save a picture on my computer?



## Elidicious (May 15, 2011)

As you may have already noticed, Facebook doesn't allow its users to save uploaded pictures on their computer. When I right-click on a picture, the option _save picture as_ is disabled. The only option that works is _save page as_ or _View page source info_. I have used the latter but it's too confusing because I have to find the picture link which ends in .jpg.

Is there a faster way to save pictures on my computer?


----------



## strollin (May 15, 2011)

While viewing a photo in a FB photo album, instead of right-clicking look along the left side of the page and one of the links is "Download".


----------



## Elidicious (May 15, 2011)

oh. yeah. that's right!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Sherlock_34 (May 15, 2011)

The "Save Picture As" option is disabled in Facebook's theater mode (viewing photos without having to reload the page, thus the picture overlaps the rest of the page, which is darkened). You have to refresh the page in order to view it in the classic way, (viewing the album in a seperate page) or you could choose to open the picture in a new tab or window.

If you have Chrome or Firefox, you can download addons to disable theater mode (you will need Greasemonkey though).

Download Greasemonkey for Chrome here.

Download Greasemonkey for Firefox here.

And download the add on for disabling theater mode here.

I know it's more time-consuming. I'm just increasing your options.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 15, 2011)

Sherlock_34 said:


> The "Save Picture As" option is disabled in Facebook's theater mode (viewing photos without having to reload the page, thus the picture overlaps the rest of the page, which is darkened). You have to refresh the page in order to view it in the classic way, (viewing the album in a seperate page) or you could choose to open the picture in a new tab or window.
> 
> If you have Chrome or Firefox, you can download addons to disable theater mode (you will need Greasemonkey though).
> 
> ...



Actually you can right click and select "Open in new tab" or simply press Ctrl + Left mouse click. No need to make things complicated with GreaseMonkey.


----------

